# Beetle Fender Edition



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Leipzig, Germany/Herndon, VA — First seen as a concept car at the Frankfurt International Auto Show in 2011, the production version of the Beetle Fender Edition makes its world debut at the Leipzig International Auto Show. Volkswagen’s iconic coupe is not only fitted with the outstanding premium Fender© sound system, but also visually demonstrates its affiliation with the American musical icon... 

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Sweet.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

I really like the new (er) Beetles. The look really sharp in all trim levels. The dash looks pretty sweet but I was waiting to be *really* impressed when they said it was made with real wood. I could definitely be persauded to get a Beetle over a GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Real wood dash with torsion beam rear suspension and panasonic speakers... hhhmmm I smell cross marketing!! :thumbdown:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

freakin longhairs

:laugh:

love the car, hate the headlights


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Does it come with a Fender Guitar? (or coupon to get one) 

I still have the First Act Guitar that I got with my 2007 GTI. One of these days I'll learn how to play it. :beer:


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

It says fender on the quarter panel.


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

I can't wait for the Rickenbacker special edition Rickenbacker.


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

This is the best VWOA can come up with. give me a break:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 

In my opinion this edition will bomb big time!!! whatever happened to the "K2" edition or the "Pirelli" edition. Now that was cool i think. I know everyone has there own opinion. but guitar and cars dont go together. Its like ice cream and ketcup!!! I mean seriously!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

VW_Hippie said:


> Real wood dash with torsion beam rear suspension and panasonic speakers... hhhmmm I smell cross marketing!! :thumbdown:


 The turbo cars have the multilink rear suspension, not the torsion beam. 



hoodita said:


> This is the best VWOA can come up with. give me a break:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> In my opinion this edition will bomb big time!!! whatever happened to the "K2" edition or the "Pirelli" edition. Now that was cool i think. I know everyone has there own opinion. but guitar and cars dont go together. Its like ice cream and ketcup!!! I mean seriously!!!


 I think that VW's intention is to partner with best of breed companies like K2 and Trek to provide vehicles that have lifestyle attributes that many people will like. Fender and VW didn't just stick a sticker on the fender of the car and a badge inside; they designed a sound system that is tailored to the acoustical characteristics of the car so that it plays in a manner suitable to a wide variety of musical tastes. 

In the case of the K2 Golf and the Jetta Trek they installed a roof rack, a pair of skis or a bicycle with the appropriate stickers and called it a lifestyle. This (in my humble opinion) is something that took a bit more forethought and was done with a vehicle that is at the beginning of the product cycle rather than being at the end of a product run to increase sales without too much additional money towards R&D. :thumbup:


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

That dash is sweet. All NB's should have that over the color-coded nonsense :thumbup:


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Just watch it'll flop!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Hooray for musicians, but all this while she has been patiently waiting for the Surgilube Edition:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

*yum*



hoodita said:


> This is the best VWOA can come up with. give me a break:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> In my opinion this edition will bomb big time!!! whatever happened to the "K2" edition or the "Pirelli" edition. Now that was cool i think. I know everyone has there own opinion. but guitar and cars dont go together. Its like ice cream and ketcup!!! I mean seriously!!!


----------



## Boricua*jetta16v (Mar 29, 2004)

LOL at the negative replies, have any of you heard how good it sounds? At least be positive and grateful they are mixing up things a little... And tell me that the pirelli edition, K2 and Trek was not some form of cross marketing? :facepalm: :wave:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

How can cars and guitars be bad???


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Boricua*jetta16v said:


> LOL at the negative replies, have any of you heard how good it sounds? At least be positive and grateful they are mixing up things a little... And tell me that the pirelli edition, K2 and Trek was not some form of cross marketing? :facepalm: :wave:


Regardless of how good it sounds, is it necessary to have a Fender Edition? There are Beetles that have the Fender audio but are not Fender editions. It's just a branding exercise to make a few extra bucks for all concerned.

I'm positive and grateful for the Golf R which is just about the only thing VW has offered that I actually asked for! I'm positive about VW trying to compensate for the cheapening of thier products as of lately. I'd be grateful if VW offered a Beetle TDI with an independent rear suspension and fog lamps. I'd be grateful if VW finally offered a Tiguan TDI. I see no need to be grateful for something I don't want, did not ask for, and do not need! The mixing up I would like to see seems not likely to come. I'd love to show VW some gratitude but I can't seem to find anything to be greatful for!


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

European car should have european band 

For instance... The Beatles. 

Beatles Edition Beetle... anyone get what im saying? 

anyone smelling what im stepping in? 

tracking like a VCR? 

anyways, continue.


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

and for a guitar, it should come with a Les Paul or a Gretch.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

Most Americans sadly know the fender brand more than others?



What's a VCR?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

You gotta be the worst bot ever. None of that made sense. Vwvortex you are failing at keeping the spam down.


----------



## PatrickGTIVI (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL @ all of the negative responses from desk-jockies not in the automotive segment at all. Pretty funny that they pretend to know what they are talking about. OMG cross-marketing, wait, you think that is bad? lol.

Anyway, that dash treatment is fantastic. Very beautiful.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

PatrickGTIVI said:


> LOL @ all of the negative responses from desk-jockies not in the automotive segment at all. Pretty funny that they pretend to know what they are talking about. OMG cross-marketing, wait, you think that is bad? lol.
> 
> Anyway, that dash treatment is fantastic. Very beautiful.


Oh please, and you're an expert. Want to see my engineering short list of automotive, heavy truck, and off-road contributions. Caterpillar, PACCAR (Kenworth & Peterbuilt), Mack, GM, Ford, Chrysler, Toyota, Subaru, Isuzu & Mitsubishi. From fuel systems, body electronics, sensing and controls, Powertrain controls, and brake systems. What is your claim to fame? How many automotive patents do you hold mr expert?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I just tryed some ketchup on my vanilla ice cream and it was delicious.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

i cant wait to get an At&t Walmart Edition new beetle......

but really
vw stepped out and asked fender to add some things to a vw beetle
owners buy the car because they know its a special edition and probally like jimi hendrix playing fenders

whats not to make sense?


----------



## eigenbrotler (Oct 20, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

i like it


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

kia comes out with superhero cars and yet people are saying that vw made a bad decision with the fender audio?? gimme a break


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm positive and grateful for the Golf R which is just about the only thing VW has offered that I actually asked for! I'm positive about VW trying to compensate for the cheapening of thier products as of lately. I'd be grateful if VW offered a Beetle TDI with an independent rear suspension and fog lamps. I'd be grateful if VW finally offered a Tiguan TDI. I see no need to be grateful for something I don't want, did not ask for, and do not need! The mixing up I would like to see seems not likely to come. I'd love to show VW some gratitude but I can't seem to find anything to be greatful for![/QUOTE]


how does putting fender audio in a vehicle compensate for anything? and how exactly has volkswagen cheapened their products? ive been working for volkswagen and havent noticed such attempts? vw is one of the largest companies in the entire world, and youre gonna tell me that youre "positive" that they are trying to compensate for something that is non existant? you are very ignorant to anything that goes on in the automotive industry obviously. how does 30 straight months of increase in sales need any kind of explanation? options on cars are all things that people do not need! hence be the name "option". im sorry that volkswagen didnt call you to make sure that it was ok if they made a fender edition beetle. i guess thats why they make beetle without fender. eh?


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

PatrickGTIVI said:


> LOL @ all of the negative responses from desk-jockies not in the automotive segment at all. Pretty funny that they pretend to know what they are talking about. OMG cross-marketing, wait, you think that is bad? lol.
> 
> Anyway, that dash treatment is fantastic. Very beautiful.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

relax bro


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

Just stating an opinion my man


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

nice edit 


have a coke and a smile. not everybody likes everything, nor do they put any thought into what spouts out of them on the interwebs. 




have a coke and a smile .


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

Were you trying to cross market coca cola with the vortex? 😎


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Matty_Ice said:


> kia comes out with superhero cars and yet people are saying that vw made a bad decision with the fender audio?? gimme a break


Reading and comprehension are not your strong suits. I did not read ANYWHERE in my comments that the Fender Audio system is a bad idea. I suggest you go back and read them once again.

What I assert is that there is precious little that's special in a Fender Audio Edition Beetle. See how the words are different. Now that we have what I think is a common understanding of what is being criticized, lets explain further. In one sentence, these isn't a single thing new in the Fender Edition Edition (besides the dash trim) that you can not get out of the VW parts bin before the car was offered.

The Fender Edition probably isn't 'bad' because some Jennifer will see it and decide that she's got to have it. She'll be pleased that she has something 'special' and the marketing bonanza moves on to the next stripes, decals, and lettering campaign. Same parts, new decals and stickers.


----------

